# Womens Handlebars?



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm building up a bike for my girlfriend so far everything is going well, but I am having trouble tracking down some handlebars that are her size. I tried ordering some bontrager bars through my lbs but they said their supplier was out of them.:mad2: 

Now I need to find some other bars that mate well with campy ergo shifters. Her size is a 38 cm c-c. Do you all know of any bars that are made in that size? Shallow drop and a shorter reach would be a plus.

Edit: The handlebars also need to be OS (31.8)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am using 38 cm Poco Salsas and they're great. Not sure if they're available in 31.8.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

I use FSA carbon handle bars, 40cm, compact (i.e short reach & shallow drop). Off the top of my head, I'm not sure whether they are the K-Force Compact, or the SLK Compact but both these models are 31.8.

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=41&pid=792


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll second the Salsa Pocos as an excellent women's bar, and they are available in a 31.8 clamp size. They also don't break the bank ($50 ish).


----------



## Shannon K (Apr 25, 2007)

Third the Salsa Pocos, and if I recall correctly they come in under 200 grams which is weight weenie territory :thumbsup:


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Salsa Pocos & Salsa Short & Shallow 38cm. Slightly different geometry.


----------



## womenbike (Nov 7, 2011)

i know there are many handlebars 38-size that fit for women, infact many seller have apposite handlebars for helping women reach and shoulder width.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Disclaimer: I'm a guy and mine are 44, but here goes:

The 3T Ergonova fits the stem and comes in 38cm c-c. It's even narrower at the hoods, maybe 36 cm, so you might want to go to 40cm c-c. Set up correctly it is a breeze to use the Campagnolo controls also from the drops with this bar, also for a person with small hands.


----------

